# Fishing with the grandkids



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Was a beautiful day today , +2 C and with the end of fishing season coming on 5 days it's time for our annual ice fishing trip with the grandkids ..dont have far to travel,1/2 mole to the canal and we were off . I drilled a dozen holes and each of the kids picked one . Some used minnows ,some crawlers .. the species of fish is unimportant.. a fish is a fish to them . They are as happy with a sucker as a walleye . Good thing cause that's what we mostly caught . A crawler on a jig head ,crossed stick for a rod a bobber and they are happy . They ended the day with 24 suckers, 5 pike and small walleye . Not bad for 9 kids 9 and under in 3 hrs . Walker came up big today with a 7# pike on his tip up and his grin was as wide as the fish was long .. they all had fun .. almost as much as grandpa . When they left there was still an hr of daylight left so I went back for a little time by myself .. caught a small burbot and ended the day with 4 species caught in one spot























Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Wow that’s great congrats did you keep the burbot never caught one but have heard they are great to eat congrats on the fun day with your grandkids


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Yup kept them all ..suckers were fed to the pigs ,pike went onto the smoker and ling in to freezer for a buddy.

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

Memories that will last everyone a lifetime Cam -----Congrats on the Great Day


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sounds like a great day Grandpa.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Now that looks like fun! I bet grandpa's fingers were busy the whole time, too.

Great pic of Walker with that pike!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

So true with that smile, congrats. to all the highliners, burbot is great eating.


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

WAY TO GO !!!!!!!


----------



## murphyranch (Dec 9, 2015)

Great looking bunch of grandkids.

Sent from my LG-H700 using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

murphyranch said:


> Great looking bunch of grandkids.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H700 using Tapatalk


Thanx bud, just glad to.be a part of it ..

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------

